# The New Program Information Towards Inner Peace



## Michael Mahoney (Oct 11, 2001)

Hi all, Below is a release that is going out later today.Mikes new program Towards Inner PeaceThe new title from Michael Mahoney "Towards Inner Peace" is now available (26 January 2002) in the UK, North America and also Continental Europe.The new program is designed to move away from the old IBS thoughts and processes of the IBS Audio Program 100 and brings the listener to a new levelof self understanding.Users will know The IBS Audio Program 100 works successfully on helping the listener understand IBS and how to manage it. Michael believes that the new title strikes the balance of being an advancement for those who have successfully completed the IBS Audio Program 100. It should be noted that although the new title complements the IBS Audio Program 100 it is not a requirement to listen to it to be successful in managing IBS symptoms. The IBS Audio Program 100 is a proven method in its own right.This new title Towards Inner Peace was produced to accommodate those listeners of the IBS program who had asked for help in addressing otherareas of their lives. Having already successfully experienced the benefits of OngoingProgressive Session Induction Methods (OPSIM) for IBS, while reinforcing previous learning, the new title addresses these other areas in the same positive way they had successfully dealt with the IBS condition.Except on a surface level, "Towards Inner Peace" does not go into any great depth about IBS as does the IBS Audio Program 100, just tying in a few subconscious comments and suggestions from it. To go into too much detail on previous IBS work would not necessarily be conducive to individual progression.Users of this program will have elected to make progression in their own chosen areas of self development and empowerment. This in itself willpositively impact indirectly any residue of old thought patterns and does give what the majority of listeners have asked for. Such as:New relaxation processes encouraging attainment of a better depth of relaxation.Processes to build greater confidence, calmness, reduced anxiety and self development methods.Self Relaxation ProcessNew background music New suggestionsNew soothing music-only selectionAnd the familiarity of working with an aknowledged leader in his field.The Program comprises 2 CDs or 3 Double Sided Cassettes (Cassettes will take a little longer to produce. Unfortunately this type of media and production, attracts higher costs. Also due to running time of the recording users will have to fast forward certain sides)The Introduction and Session 1 is approx {40:02] minutes in duration.Session 2- titled Light of Consciousness [27:18]Session 3 - Self Relaxation [13:05]Session 4 - Roots for the Future [26:20]Session 5 - Deep Blue [29:43]Session 6 - Self Calm [04:55]Over 140 minutes of recording time. As with all our titles, the processes applied in these sessions have been used in the clinical environment. Prices are as follows: CD version $45+$4.95 S&HUK Sterling ï¿½34+ï¿½4.25 S&HEuro 57.80 + 7.22 S&H Cassette Version $55+$9.95 S&HUK Sterling ï¿½42.00 +ï¿½5.95 S&HEuro 71.14 + 12.75 S&HDelivery 7-10 working days from receipt of order.See order page on www.ibsaudioprogram.comBest RegardsMike


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Whoo Hoo! I ordered it. Am I the first one, Mike? If I am, do I get a prize.







JeanG


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

So glad it's out! I'm ordering this weekend!


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Just ordered mine too!







JeanG, you are a big "kiss up". You sure you aren't the little girl in my school class that wanted all the attention?







If you were that girl I was the one who sat behind you and pulled your pigtails till you hollered!





















Thanks Mike, Norb


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Norb:Na na na na na na














Actually, I was and still am very shy. At work I'm fine, but outside of work it's hard to get me to open my mouth.







JeanG


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

YES JEAN!!! You were the first! Within 5 minutes of having the site up....as you were the first for the HA as well! LOL....Here's your prize:  (((((((HUGS))))))) 





















Hi SOS, Hi Norb, you naughty pig-tail puller, you!







...just teasing!







Peace to all!


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Woo hoo!







this is great news!Thanks so much for all the work you do for us Mike, your wonderful  Now to retrieve my credit card from my boyfriend without him noticing - hmmm - he keeps it locked away coz I spend too much!







Clair


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I just ordered it







Thanks







I cant wait to get it


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jean, you were first. Godiva's will be on the way. LOL Sorry Jean, someday I promise I will do this you have been very patient with me on this. LOL







Everyone enjoy the the new Journey.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Cool







Even though I'm not chomping at the bit... I've still got a ways to go with the Audio 100 program.I think it's interesting that for the audio 100 program, tapes are less expensive. But the new one has less expensive CDs! Odd!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Luna, the TIP tapes take longer to produce and require more packaging than the CD version; but the IBS programs have a different packaging; all about production costs and time, etc. Same contents.


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Mike, your TIP session#2 is teriffic and has already become my favorite session of all your tapes! The technique is great and for the first time since in person hypnotherapy with a good Psychologist I've actually felt the "floating" body sensation and depth of hypnosis/relaxation! Thanks Mike, this is coming at the right time for my life!







Norb


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Norb:I really loved that side too! I don't know how much of it I heard because I kept dozing off, but it sure felt good.







JeanG


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I sure enjoyed listening to this last night. I melted and feel refreshed today.







Nacny, glad your getting into this, I feel vindicated from convincing you to try it.







Glad everyone is enjoying them so far.Norb don't float away. LOL I actually get to that point sometimes and have used it greatly to my benefit.


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

I'm so jealous! I ordered mine and am waiting! Norb I have been to that point a few times and love it! Can't wait


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Whoo Hoo! I get to do session 3 today.







What an adventure!JeanG


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Bump


----------



## DonnaP (Sep 7, 2000)

Bump........







Donna


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Yes, this is an old post, but it is new to the newbies!And yes, I am doing the obvious, bringing the face page of this forum back to informational posts that will help others who are coming here like I did to feel better!


----------

